
Opinion Mining with Deep Recurrent Neural Networks - luu
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~oirsoy/drnt.htm
======
woah
Could someone explain the results of this, rather than the code and the
theory?

~~~
newsposter123
This is from the "Conclusions" slide: • Deep recurrent nets perform better
than their shallow counterparts of the same size on both DSE and ESE
extraction. • Both shallow and deep RNNs capture aspects of subjectivity, but
deep RNNs seem to better handle the expression boundaries. • Deep RNNs
outperforms previous baselines CRF and semi-CRF without having access to the
dependency or constituency trees, opinion lexicons or POS tags, even when
(semi)CRF has access to word vectors.

tldr: Deep RNN's are better than shallow RNN's and CRF's for several NLP
tasks.

------
baronofcheese
OT: Am I the only one practically unable to read the abstract? Grey on white
does not work well for my eyes.

